# Stamp or Label Your Collection



## JM (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you stamp or use labels in your personal collection of books?


----------



## Curt (Jun 27, 2009)

Stamp.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 27, 2009)

What? Permanently mar a book!?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Random thoughts:

Wilber Smith, a noted bibliophile in the 20th century, was of the opinion that a pastor didn't need to label his books until he had over 10,000. Below that number, Smith thought you'd pretty much know where everything was on the shelf so long as you had some simple system for ordering them.

Stamping your books is great for establishing ownership and hopefully for getting them returned when loaned out. However, stamps and marks of any kind can diminish price/value should you want to sell it later on. Best to have two categories--those you plan to keep and those you might sell later.

I usually keep dustjackets, and when loaning out a book, I retain the jacket as a reminder that the book is out, plus attach a post-it note to the jacket with the name of who it was loaned out to and date it, so you'll have an idea of how long it has been out.

Related: my favorite quote and a great one for inclusion on a bookplate someday--Benjamin Franklin is reputed to have said, 

"Only a fool loans books. Half the books in my library were loaned."


----------



## jambo (Jun 27, 2009)

I used to put a little label on the back with my name, address and phone number. This was mainly for those who may have borrowed it. It didn't bother me about affecting the value should you wish to sell them at a later date as I didn't think it made any significant difference. When you sell them you agree a price with the buyer and thats it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 27, 2009)

I Press a image emblem into the first page with my name on it with a machine I have


----------



## Edward (Jun 27, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Stamping your books is great for establishing ownership and hopefully for getting them returned when loaned out. However, stamps and marks of any kind can diminish price/value should you want to sell it later on.



But when you become famous, your name is going to add value to the book.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 27, 2009)

> But when you become famous, your name is going to add value to the book.



I thought about that, but chose not elaborate. 

As an archivist trying to build the collections at the PCA Historical Center, its always enjoyable to find a book formerly owned by someone identifiable. E.g., we have several with A.A. Hodge's signature. In another example, we have scores of books from one Southern Presbyterian pastor's library [T.D. Witherspoon], and that group of books affords good insight into his thinking & theology. Neat too, to see his bookplate inside each cover, with each book assigned a number, etc. Among TDW's books are some from Thornwell's library. [TDW almost married JHT's eldest daughter, but she died just hours before the wedding.]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 27, 2009)

stamp, only when I have read the book. I don't loan out ones I haven't read yet.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 27, 2009)

My beautiful and thoughtful wife bought me an embossing stamp (one of those "From the library of ..." stamps; I think you can get one personalized at places like Staples pretty cheap) for my birthday one year.

An embossing stamp makes a wonderful gift. Take note, ladies; get one for your husband. He'll thank you.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Other practices?

1. Libraries will write in the gutter on the page where all the publisher's data is, as to the cost of the book and when and where acquired. I used to do that as well in my personal collection (but haven't bought in so long it's pointless to talk about it as an ongoing practice). Can be nice info to record though, and helps to answer some questions down the road.

2. Also, how many make a notation as to when you read the book?

3. And how many have been asked, when people see your library, "Have you read all these?"
The best answer, by the way, is "Some of them twice!"


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 27, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I Press a image emblem into the first page with my name on it with a machine I have



That's cool.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Lots of those available. Here's one offering:

CustomEmbosserPro.com

Just Google "embossing book stamp"


----------



## JM (Jun 27, 2009)

Library Of Seals


----------



## Casey (Jun 27, 2009)

I stamp my books and pencil in the date I complete them.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 27, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I Press a image emblem into the first page with my name on it with a machine I have
> ...



My pastor does that too. The effect is quite impressive. I can't say it has sped the return of his books, but I do think when I open them, "Wow, what a cool emblem!"


----------

